# MySQL Segmentation fault (core dumped)



## sugar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, I have two FreeBSD 8.1 64-bit boxes, one of them is a MySQL Server, and other one is a MySQL client which crashes once is connected to MySQL Server machine, is there a known issue with this setup? 

Here the debug log of my software that crashes when mysql client connects: 


```
2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] INFO: Debug_lvl = 0, log_file = <none>, log_lvl = 0 
2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] DEBUG: Kannel sqlbox version `svn-r4833'. 
Build `Jul 26 2010 16:54:17', compiler `4.2.1 20070719 [FreeBSD]'. 
System FreeBSD, release 8.1-RELEASE, version FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010 
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC, machine amd64. 
Hostname localhost, IP 127.0.0.1. 
Libxml version 2.7.7. 
Using OpenSSL 0.9.8n 24 Mar 2010. 
Compiled with MySQL 5.1.48, using MySQL 5.1.48. 
Using native malloc. 

2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] INFO: Starting to log to file /var/log/kannel/sqlbox.log level 0 
2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] INFO: Added logfile `/var/log/kannel/sqlbox.log' with level `0'. 
[B]2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] INFO: MYSQL: Connected to server at 192.168.8.188. 
2010-07-27 16:14:04 [76029] [0] INFO: MYSQL: server version 5.1.48, client version 5.1.48. 
Segmentation fault (core dumped) [/B]
```

Any help will be sincerely appreciated 

Thanks! 

Aldo Zavala


----------



## sugar (Jul 29, 2010)

This is gdb ouput (sorry if is too long, but its the output)


```
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd". 
(gdb) exec-file /usr/local/sbin/sqlbox 
(gdb) run /etc/sqlbox.conf 
Starting program: /usr/local/sbin/sqlbox /etc/sqlbox.conf 
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...[New LWP 100051] 
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging 
symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...[New Thread 8018041c0 (LWP 100051)] 
2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] INFO: Debug_lvl = -1, log_file = <none>, log_lvl = 0 
2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] DEBUG: Kannel sqlbox version `svn-r4833'. 
Build `Jul 26 2010 16:54:17', compiler `4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]'. 
System FreeBSD, release 8.1-RELEASE, version FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC, machine amd64. 
Hostname localhost, IP 127.0.0.1. 
Libxml version 2.7.7. 
Using OpenSSL 0.9.8n 24 Mar 2010. 
Compiled with MySQL 5.1.48, using MySQL 5.1.48. 
Using native malloc. 

2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] INFO: Starting to log to file /var/log/kannel/sqlbox.log level 0 
2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] INFO: Added logfile `/var/log/kannel/sqlbox.log' with level `0'. 
2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] INFO: MYSQL: Connected to server at 192.168.8.188. 
2010-07-27 21:56:15 [6714] [0] INFO: MYSQL: server version 5.1.48, client version 5.1.48. 

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 
[Switching to Thread 8018041c0 (LWP 100051)] 
0x0000000000405556 in ?? () 
(gdb) where 
#0  0x0000000000405556 in ?? () 
#1  0x00000000004051b0 in ?? () 
#3  
#4  0x00007fff00000000 in ?? () 
#5  0x00007fffffffec00 in ?? () 
#6  
#7  0x0000000000000002 in ?? () 
#8  0x00007fffffffebe0 in ?? () 
#9  0x00007fffffffec18 in ?? () 
#10 0x00007fffffffec00 in ?? () 
#11 
#12 0x000000000040512e in ?? () 
#14 
#15 0x00007fffffffebf8 in ?? () 
#17 
#18 0x000000080056a000 in ?? () 
#19 
#20 0x0000000000000002 in ?? () 
#21 0x00007fffffffee50 in ?? () 
#22 0x00007fffffffee67 in ?? () 
#23 
#24 0x00007fffffffee78 in ?? () 
#25 0x00007fffffffee86 in ?? () 
#26 0x00007fffffffee90 in ?? () 
#27 0x00007fffffffeea4 in ?? () 
#28 0x00007fffffffeeb4 in ?? () 
#29 0x00007fffffffeec2 in ?? () 
#30 0x00007fffffffeecf in ?? () 
#31 0x00007fffffffeedd in ?? () 
#32 0x00007fffffffeee8 in ?? () 
#33 0x00007fffffffeef4 in ?? () 
#34 0x00007fffffffef50 in ?? () 
#35 0x00007fffffffef6a in ?? () 
#36 0x00007fffffffef78 in ?? () 
#37 0x00007fffffffef87 in ?? () 
#38 0x00007fffffffef9a in ?? () 
#39 
#40 0x0000000000000003 in ?? () 
#41 0x0000000000400040 in ?? () 
#42 0x0000000000000004 in ?? () 
#43 0x0000000000000038 in ?? () 
#44 0x0000000000000005 in ?? () 
#45 0x0000000000000007 in ?? () 
#46 0x0000000000000006 in ?? () 
#47 0x0000000000001000 in ?? () 
#48 0x0000000000000008 in ?? () 
#49 
#50 0x0000000000000009 in ?? () 
#51 0x00000000004050a0 in ?? () 
#52 0x0000000000000007 in ?? () 
#53 0x0000000800538000 in ?? () 
#54 0x000000000000000f in ?? () 
#55 0x00007fffffffffa9 in ?? () 

#95 0x636f6c2f7273752f in ?? () 
#96 0x2f6e6962732f6c61 in ?? () 
#97 0x2f00786f626c7173 in ?? () 
#98 0x626c71732f637465 in ?? () 
#99 0x00666e6f632e786f in ?? () 
#100 0x4449475f4f445553 in ?? () 
#101 0x535500313030313d in ?? () 
#102 0x00746f6f723d5245 in ?? () 
#103 0x61762f3d4c49414d in ?? () 
#104 0x612f6c69616d2f72 in ?? () 
#105 0x454d4f48006f646c in ?? () 
#106 0x612f656d6f682f3d in ?? () 
#107 0x4f445553006f646c in ?? () 
#108 0x3030313d4449555f in ?? () 
#109 0x4d414e474f4c0031 in ?? () 
#110 0x5500746f6f723d45 in ?? () 
#111 0x3d454d414e524553 in ?? () 
#112 0x52455400746f6f72 in ?? () 
#113 0x006d726574783d4d in ?? () 
#114 0x3d534e4d554c4f43 in ?? () 
#115 0x4854415000353231 in ?? () 
#116 0x2f3a6e6962732f3d in ?? () 
#117 0x7273752f3a6e6962 in ?? () 
#118 0x752f3a6e6962732f in ?? () 
#119 0x2f3a6e69622f7273 in ?? () 
#120 0x656d61672f727375 in ?? () 
#121 0x6c2f7273752f3a73 in ?? () 
#122 0x6962732f6c61636f in ?? () 
#123 0x6c2f7273752f3a6e in ?? () 
#124 0x6e69622f6c61636f in ?? () 
#125 0x612f656d6f682f3a in ?? () 
#126 0x006e69622f6f646c in ?? () 
#127 0x4d4f435f4f445553 in ?? () 
#128 0x73752f3d444e414d in ?? () 
#129 0x64672f6e69622f72 in ?? () 
#130 0x3d4c4c4548530062 in ?? () 
#131 0x0068732f6e69622f in ?? () 
#132 0x4553555f4f445553 in ?? () 
#133 0x50006f646c613d52 in ?? () 
#134 0x2f7273752f3d4457 in ?? () 
#135 0x646c612f656d6f68 in ?? () 
#136 0x3d53454e494c006f in ?? () 
#137 0x0000000000003334 in ?? () 

#650 0x6f6c2f7273752f00 in ?? () 
#651 0x6e6962732f6c6163 in ?? () 
#652 0x00786f626c71732f in ?? () 
#653 0x247c8d48002454ff in ?? () 
#654 0x01a1c0c748006a10 in ?? () 
#655 0x66fdebf4050f0000 in ?? () 
#656 0x9066669066669066 in ?? () 
#657 0x00007fffffffec00 in ?? () 
#658 0x0000000000000002 in ?? () 
#659 0x00007fffffffec18 in ?? () 
#660 0x000000000000000f in ?? () 
Error accessing memory address 0x800000000000: Bad address. 
(gdb)
```

Note: Lines that I ommited are the same as:  "0x0000000000000000 in ?? () "


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2010)

sugar, no one responds to crappy-looking posts, so format them correctly in the future: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

If you need to post lots of output, use http://pastie.org/


----------



## sugar (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

